# UAE stop issuing visa to Egyptians



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am browsing the net and found out that UAE will stop issuing visa for egyptians... Hmmm, this is very sad news for all Egyptians...

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/411556


----------

